
5 Types of bias and how to eliminate them in your machine learning project - moemaher
https://towardsdatascience.com/5-types-of-bias-how-to-eliminate-them-in-your-machine-learning-project-75959af9d3a0?source=main_stats_page
======
just_observing
Related to bias - I recently installed the plugin from
[https://mycognitivebias.com/](https://mycognitivebias.com/) which explains a
cognitive bias each time I open a new tab.

I cannot proclaim that this has altered my work or personal life yet, but it
has opened my eyes to the number of them and the wide circumstances in which
they occur.

------
rany123
Don't you think that these types of bias are in conflict? for example, The
Compas example and exclusion bias?

~~~
MichelGordan
They are actually in conflict, but we shouldn't apply racism in our fair
prediction.

